

Introducing Apple Watch [video] - anigbrowl
http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-event/videos/e71af271_d18c_4d78_918d_d008fc4d702d/tour/reveal/watch-reveal-cc-us-20140909_r848-9dwc.mov

======
osxrand
I am liking the idea of using the crown to help navigate around the interface.
Glad they thought about it a lot more vs just compressing the phone down into
a smaller UI (similar to the small iPod was).

Also, how smoothly did those icons on the home screen move around? For some
reason I found that really impressive, now to find out what the battery life
is like (nice use of MagSafe as well for charging, IMO)

------
anigbrowl
This seems like a very fine piece of tecnology, at least as disruptive as the
original iPhone. I'm impressed despite not owning any Apple products. The main
thread on the launch is dominated by the streaming/website acccess problems,
so perhaps we could ignore those and discuss the product itself here.

Starting at $350, it will sell like hot cakes.

------
__xtrimsky
Video can not be viewed.

~~~
anigbrowl
It works fine for me (in Chrome, on Windows).

